# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  GW1516 and AICAR

## Tigershark

Anyone here used this before? What I have rad it sounds to be the real deal for endurance and weight loss.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GW_501516

The wife and I are gonna try it and if no one has used it before we will both start a log on here for others to read and get info.

----------


## BigBadWolf

I've been researching it for a wile also. I would like to see some more people's log and options on it.

----------


## Dianablah

Acutally, I just ordered both since they work better together than alone and are synergistic. One of the studies dosed the GW at 10mg per day but I cannot find a proper dosing for the AICAR (Acadesine). I am going to add this to my 8 week test e, dbol cycle that I am 9 days into. I have used the ostaurine with great results and have no interest in the S4. 

So, anyone know proper dosing for the Acadesine?

----------


## Dianablah

I did a little more research on AICAR and it looks like the trials were using about 1gram per day per person, which is a ton considering it costs $30-$100 for 100 mg which means to use the trial dose, it would costs at least $300 per day. Therefore, I will just run the GW at 15-20mg per day as the trials used 10mg per day per person and see how that works out.

----------


## brazey

Looking forward to your logs.

----------


## spywizard

I love the stuff, ran it 3x now and it's worked everytime..

----------


## Times Roman

> Anyone here used this before? What I have rad it sounds to be the real deal for endurance and weight loss.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GW_501516
> 
> The wife and I are gonna try it and if no one has used it before we will both start a log on here for others to read and get info.


I'm looking to try TB500 first, then maybe, based on your log, this may be next.

Good luck!

(and it's an oral!)

----------


## BigBadWolf

> I love the stuff, ran it 3x now and it's worked everytime..


What doses where you running of each and for how long?

----------


## AdrenalineJunkie

I wish AR had this pep. I just ordered my tb500 from them. Im in the same boat as times roman, after i run that i want to try the gw. Looking forward to your logs

----------


## Dianablah

> I love the stuff, ran it 3x now and it's worked everytime..


What did you run it with? Dose? Length of cycle? How did it "work"? Fat loss? If so, what was starting BF %? Endurance? Front load?

----------


## SantasNotReal

Ya, I'd be interested in knowing doses, lengths, and results. Does anyone have any experiences to share when using GW and AICAR together?

----------


## RaginCajun

[QUOTE=Times Roman;6093837]I'm looking to try TB500 first, then maybe, based on your log, this may be next.

Good luck!

(*and I love receiving oral!)[/*QUOTE]

fixed!

----------


## Dianablah

Running AICAR with it as with the clinical trials is going to run about $300 per day. The stuff is expensive and you would need to take a whole bottle per day to get near trial dosing.

----------


## SantasNotReal

Holy shit! :Rant:  Didn't realize it was so expensive. Thanks for the heads up!

----------


## Times Roman

[QUOTE=00ragincajun00;6095360]


> I'm looking to try TB500 first, then maybe, based on your log, this may be next.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> (*and I love receiving oral!)[/*QUOTE]
> 
> fixed!


huh? ok, that must be what i was thinking. thanks mr. spock!




> Holy shit! Didn't realize it was so expensive. Thanks for the heads up!


UH... no one said this life style was cheap?

----------


## tarmyg

Spent the last few hours trying to find a good cycle log of someone running GW-1516 and AICAR together but can not find anything except people saying it is amazing. That really means nothing as it could simply be a random seller of the stuff.

I found Time Romans log of GW-1516 but can not find anything with the combo run.

Does anyone have more solid information around this?

Thanks
~T

----------


## SouthernS

From my experience, you can measure GW's affect on the treadmill and max reps very easily. It is unmistakable in that if you log your workouts it will trend up very quickly. The increased resistance warrants an eye to not over training. AICAR on the other hand only gives me a little extra energy and helps to drop BF easier. I will have to log the two together this spring with some hard numbers form HIIT and max reps.

----------


## vikingblood

What is the dosing for AICAR and GW? Can I also add this to my GHRP-6?

----------


## SouthernS

20mg AICAR and GW 15-20mg ED would be a good stack. Yes, you can stack them with GHRP-6.

----------


## SpanishStallion

isn't anyone concerned with the GW15 capacity to boost cancer cells growth?

----------


## JusLiftIt

I have just ordered the GW and am going to stack it with mk-2866 (ostarine) and clen . I've researched it and it has become a popular stack. 
Usually: 
what your body can handle with the clen (Everyone is different)
MK-2866 (Ostarine) 5-10mg ed (Again we are all different with tolerance)
GW 10mg ed
most seem to go one week on and one off.

----------

